# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  امتحانات بیوفتم شهریور میتونم امتحان بدم؟

## pezeshkitehran

یه سری دوستان میگن چون اخرین سال نظام اموزشی هستش امتحانات شهریور برگزار نمیشن ایا این صحت داره؟بعدشم من الان با توجه به شناختی که از خودم دارم شیمی و زیست میوفتم ایا  قبول شی واسه دانشگاه و رتبه خوبی بیاری شهریور میتونی امتحانات رو بدی اونایی که افتادی؟ و بری دانشگاه ؟

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*تا 31 شهریور فرصت داری تا دروس پیش دانشگاهی رو پاس کنی*

----------


## Romina_kh

> یه سری دوستان میگن چون اخرین سال نظام اموزشی هستش امتحانات شهریور برگزار نمیشن ایا این صحت داره؟بعدشم من الان با توجه به شناختی که از خودم دارم شیمی و زیست میوفتم ایا  قبول شی واسه دانشگاه و رتبه خوبی بیاری شهریور میتونی امتحانات رو بدی اونایی که افتادی؟ و بری دانشگاه ؟


میشه غصه نخور دوستان کلا حرف زیاد میزنن دیگه جنگ که نیست:/

----------


## aliroshani

اولا که چطور ممکنه رتبه خوب بیاری و همزمان امتحانات رو هم بیافتی؟
دوما همون شب امتحان بخونی می تونی پاسشون کنیا!

----------


## Ami4

اره دوست عزیز میتونی بیافتی شهریور قبول شی منم امسال خرداد یه عمل داشتم که متاسفانه نتونستم امتحان بدم البته باز شهریورم ندادم نگهداشتم دی ولی تو هرکاری میخوای بکن اما حتما شهریور قبول شو دی واقعا دردسره به حرف بقیه هم گوش نکن

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> اره دوست عزیز میتونی بیافتی شهریور قبول شی منم امسال خرداد یه عمل داشتم که متاسفانه نتونستم امتحان بدم البته باز شهریورم ندادم نگهداشتم دی ولی تو هرکاری میخوای بکن اما حتما شهریور قبول شو دی واقعا دردسره به حرف بقیه هم گوش نکن


داداش چطور شهریور ندادی؟مگه نباید تا شهریور امتحانات پاس بسن؟در ضمن غیبت گنی بهتره یا بری سر جلسه ؟

----------


## Ami4

> داداش چطور شهریور ندادی؟مگه نباید تا شهریور امتحانات پاس بسن؟در ضمن غیبت گنی بهتره یا بری سر جلسه ؟


من میخواستم پشت بمونم برام مهم نبود شهریور قبول شم یا نه به مشاورم گفتم اونم گفت میخوای نگهدار دی خوب بخون نمره خوب بگیر یه درصدیم برات حساب شه ولی همش حرفه تو اصلا نگهندار چون یه مدت که میگذره آدم از فاز تشریحی میاد بیرون سر امتحان گیج میزنه حتما حتما سعی کن شهریور قبول شی
اگه یه وقت خواستی نگهداری برا دی حتما شهریور برو سر جلسه اگه نری غیبت میخوری باید کم کمش دو سه بار بری ناحیه

----------


## Ami4

> داداش چطور شهریور ندادی؟مگه نباید تا شهریور امتحانات پاس بسن؟در ضمن غیبت گنی بهتره یا بری سر جلسه ؟


من میخواستم پشت بمونم برام مهم نبود شهریور قبول شم یا نه به مشاورم گفتم اونم گفت میخوای نگهدار دی خوب بخون نمره خوب بگیر یه درصدیم برات حساب شه ولی همش حرفه تو اصلا نگهندار چون یه مدت که میگذره آدم از فاز تشریحی میاد بیرون سر امتحان گیج میزنه حتما حتما سعی کن شهریور قبول شی
اگه یه وقت خواستی نگهداری برا دی حتما شهریور برو سر جلسه اگه نری غیبت میخوری باید کم کمش دو سه بار بری ناحیه

----------

